# WHERE can I find egg crate, plastc grille for false bottom?



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Looked in EVERY DIY shop around, looked on ebay and such other sites, prices range from like £20 - £50

Looking to get a piece of plastic egg crate style grille









to make a false bottom for my 45x45 exo terra, any help?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

go to an aquarium shop. they can get hold of it from TMC or other retailers. usually a piece of 100cm x 50cm is around £40.00


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

EGG CRATE REEF MARINES CORAL FRAGS KOI 600mm SQUARE on eBay (end time 18-Nov-09 00:51:12 GMT)


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not paying £40! lol

I've seen it on older forum posts and other sites for a couple of quid
The viv itself wasn't £40 never mind a bit of plastic lol


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Try ebay, ive found it a lot cheaper than aquatic shops.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah £40.00 is for a MASSIVE sheet though


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

1mx0.5m is not what I would call massive. It is infact just 0.5 square meters. I would not expect to pay £40 quid for that!


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

www.eggcrate.co.uk


----------

